# My 25g



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

Its cycling now. Hopefully i'll be able to add a few snails and such before i leave for my vacation and then once i get back a few easy to care for corals(a.k.a. low light) from xerces and AC and then some fish.

F.Y.I. I'm going to be getting some more liverock when i get to the LFS next. And i will move the powerhead..its just there to make sure that there is really good circulation around the LR.

the liverock actually has a few polyps or some like that growing on it now... hopefully my lights will keep them alive.



















and one with the flash... it makes a big difference.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

25gallon isnt alot =\


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

theanimedude said:


> 25gallon isnt alot =\
> [snapback]1117631[/snapback]​


well thats the biggest i could afford.

have you ever heard of nano-tanks?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2005)

Lookin good mate









--Dan


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

looks like it is coming along nicely. keep us updated on your work. what fish are you planning on?


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

Well i was thinking

a pair of clowns
a royal gramma
and maybe a yellow goby (but i think thats pushing it)
and my clean-up crew

thanks for your comments


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i think you'd be alright with the yellow goby. good job on the tank


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

Are you planning on any corals, or is it a FOWLR?


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

Bluegill said:


> Are you planning on any corals, or is it a FOWLR?
> [snapback]1120449[/snapback]​


Originally it was going to be a FOWLR but......

i've convinced myself that i'm going to modify an existing hood to fit it with 4 bulbs (2 NO and 2 Actinic) so i'll try and keep some of the low light corals such as a few mushrooms (and maybe some colt coral) just to give it a little color.... nothing to fancy or demanding


----------

